# Snake & Mongoose II



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's Snake & Mongoose top fuel cars.
--fordcowboy


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Whoa baby, it's show time!!! Sunday Sunday Sundaaaaaaaay!!! I likes them drag vehicles!!! RM


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## PD2 (Feb 27, 2003)

Now that is slicker than grease! I like that build! Awesome work FCB! How do they run on the strip?

Thanks for sharing!
PD2:thumbsup:


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Lendell,
Looking great as usual. Nice looking Nomad in the background too. Is that a sublime green custom job? :thumbsup::thumbsup: rr


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Wouldn't mind see that blue/white fader in the background too!!! Looks like a Tyco drag truck maybe??? Don't be teasing!!! RM


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, If you don't like them, I'll be more than glad to adopt them  Dave


----------



## clydeomite (May 5, 2004)

I like the Nomad too Lendell, gee where did you get that????
Clyde-0-Mite 
Oh yea dig the dragsters too . Nice Job


----------



## videojimmy (Jan 12, 2006)

VERY well done Lendell.... I'm also digging on the 2 tone Nomad.. but those dragsters are awesome! Could you use a short chassis on that body? I was just wonderin'


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

Snake & Mongoose...........Way Kewl! The battle continues...Vrooom, vroooom, Screeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeatch!

Bob...great builds cowboy...zilla


----------



## alleydude (Nov 24, 2006)

Awesome! Looks like a Mongoose funny car in the background. Is that a slot car too?

:thumbsup:


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Here's some cars from the background in my pictures. The blue & white Ford truck used to be a Rusty Wallace truck, but the decals came off. The Petty truck I threw in there for Wes. And I bet you don't see very many Batmobiles in pearl white. 
Later,
fordcowboy


----------



## tjd241 (Jan 25, 2004)

*Great stuff FCB....*

:thumbsup::thumbsup: Nice Rails... and thanks for induldging us with the close-ups... ND


----------



## bobhch (Apr 22, 2007)

I'd run those baby! Yeah thanks for showing us the background pics Cowboy.


----------



## penguineman (Apr 15, 2009)

nice very nice. gotta love the drag cars & the battling saga of competition


----------



## slotnewbie69 (Dec 3, 2008)

snake and mongoose from slotmonsters?


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

from tmead off e-bay. fcb http://www.tm427dragbodies.com/index.html


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

fordcowboy said:


> Here's some cars from the background in my pictures. The blue & white Ford truck used to be a Rusty Wallace truck, but the decals came off. The Petty truck I threw in there for Wes. And I bet you don't see very many Batmobiles in pearl white.
> Later,
> fordcowboy


hey!! thats a sweet looking petty truck!!! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## 69Stang (Sep 9, 2004)

WOW! That is just freakin cool!!!


----------



## gear buster (Dec 1, 2005)

You can smell the alky burnin through the screen.. Sweet rails Ford.
The rest of them lookin good. Im favorable to the Cheby wagon myself..


----------

